# ما هي قصة حياة قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث ؟



## Soldier Crist (28 أبريل 2011)

ما هي قصة حياة قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث ؟


----------



## Soldier Crist (28 أبريل 2011)

لا أحد يعرف ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 أبريل 2011)

أفضل ما يعبر عنه ، هو إنجازاته العظيمة ، منذ شبابه المبكر ، وحتى شيخوخته المتقدمة

عطاء روحى ، وقدوة حية فى الحكمة والأخلاق معاً ، وثقة بالرب بلا حدود ، تجعله يواجه التنانين العالمية وكأنها لاشيئ ، بقوة الرب الذى يتكل عليه

ربنا يسوع المسيح يهبنا طول عمر له ، وصحة وعطاء متزايد ، بقوته الإلهيه


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 أبريل 2011)

*   قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث
بابا الاسكندرية و بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية
في مصر وسائر بلاد المهجر

    تاريخ الميلاد            : الجمعة 3 أغسطس 1923

    مكان الميلاد            : قرية سلام بمحافظة أسيوط

    الاسم قبل الرهبنة       : نظير جيد روفائيل

التحق بجامعة فؤاد الأول، في قسم التاريخ، وبدأ بدراسة التاريخ الفرعوني والإسلامي والتاريخ الحديث، وحصل على الليسانس بتقدير (ممتاز) عام 1947.

وفي السنة النهائية بكلية الآداب التحق بالكلية الإكليركية. وبعد حصوله على الليسانس بثلاث سنوات تخرج من الكلية الإكليركية عمل مدرساً للغة العربية ومدرسا للغة الإنجليزية.

          حضر فصولا مسائية في كلية اللاهوت القبطي وكان تلميذاً وأستاذاُ فى نفس الكلية فى نفس الوقت.

          كان يحب الكتابة وخاصة كتابة القصائد الشعرية ولقد كان ولعدة سنوات محررا ثم رئيسا للتحرير قي مجلة "مدارس الأحد" وفي الوقت نفسه كان يتابع دراساته العليا في علم الآثار القديمة.
        * كان من الأشخاص النشيطين في الكنيسة وكان خادما في مدارس الآحاد.

          ثم ضباطاً برتبة ملازم بالجيش.

          رسم راهباً باسم (انطونيوس السرياني) في يوم السبت 18 يوليو 1954، وقد قال قداسته انه وجد في الرهبنة حياة مليئة بالحرية والنقاء. ومن عام 1956 إلى عام 1962 عاش قداسته حياة الوحدة في مغارة تبعد حوالي 7 أميال عن مبنى الدير مكرسا فيها كل وقته للتأمل و الصلاة.
        *
          وبعد سنة من رهبنته تمت سيامته قساً.
        *
          أمضى 10 سنوات في الدير دون أن يغادره.
        *
          عمل سكرتيراً خاصاً لقداسة البابا كيرلس السادس في عام 1959.
        *
          رُسِمَ أسقفاً للمعاهد الدينية والتربية الكنسية، وكان أول أسقف للتعليم المسيحي وعميد الكلية الاكليريكية، وذلك في 30 سبتمبر 1962.
        *
          وعندما تنيَّح قداسة البابا كيرلس (اقرأ المزيد عن هذا الأمر هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم تاريخ البطاركة) في الثلاثاء 9 مارس 1971 أجريت انتخابات البابا الجديد في الأربعاء 13 أكتوبر. ثم جاء حفل تتويج البابا (شنودة) للجلوس على كرسي البابوية في الكاتدرائية المرقسية الكبرى بالقاهرة في 14 نوفمبر 1971 وبذلك أصبح البابا رقم (117) في تاريخ البطاركة.
        *
          في عهد قداسته تمت سيامة أكثر من 100 أسقف وأسقف عام؛ بما في ذلك أول أسقف للشباب، أكثر من 400 كاهن وعدد غير محدود من الشمامسة في القاهرة والإسكندرية وكنائس المهجر.
        *
          أولى قداسته اهتماما خاصا لخدمة المرأة في الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية.
        *
          بالرغم من مسؤوليات قداسته العديدة والمتنوعة إلا انه يحاول دائما قضاء ثلاثة أيام أسبوعيا في الدير، وحب قداسته لحياة الرهبنة أدى إلى انتعاشها في الكنيسة القبطية حيث تم في عهده سيامة المئات من الرهبان والراهبات..  وكان أول بطريرك يقوم بإنشاء العديد من الأديرة القبطية خارج جمهورية مصر العربية وأعاد تعمير عدد كبير من الأديرة التى اندثرت.
        *
          في عهده زادت الابارشيات كما تم إنشاء عدد كبير من الكنائس سواء داخل او خارج جمهورية مصر العربية. 

*


----------



## Twin (28 أبريل 2011)

Soldier Crist قال:


> لا أحد يعرف ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*يا سلام ... إن كنا نحن لا نعرف فمن سيعرف أذاً ...*
*عامة ستجد كل شئ هنـــــــــا كمصدر من علي الشبكة**
عن قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الأسكندرية المدينة العظمي والخمس مدن الغربية وسائر بلاد المهجر*

*وللتنبيه هذا القسم ليس للأسئلة عن الأشخاص الدينية أو العامة .... هذا القسم للسؤال عن الإيمان المسيحي ... فلا داعي لتكرار مثل هذه الأسئلة*

*يغلق الموضوع *​


----------

